# Ielts score for spouse visa



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

I want to know what is the IELTS band required for spouse visa. Me and my wife both are professionals and our CO demand my wife IELTS reports, according to my knowledge and as i have studied from immi website it is 4.5, waiting for replies

Regards
Samper


----------



## blurr (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes, spouse visa is required to have an IELTS score of OVERALL 4.5 points. Otherwise there would be an extra charge of AUD4050 to cover the cost of Adult Migrant English Program.


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks


----------

